# Claud Butler San Remo setup/handlebars



## nigelb (4 Nov 2008)

Hi

Never been a serious cyclist, but my Dawes racer was stolen, so I've picked up one of these, second hand and not well looked after.

Now, I think I understand about getting the saddle height right (so my leg is virtually straight when the pedal is at its lowest) but I'm finding the handlebars a bit low (should say I'm "well built" and 49, I don't scrunch down into much of a ball). Is it possible to raise the handlebars by adjustment, or do I need to buy bits? (also, I loosened what I now believe to be the top compression bolt, how tight should it be, and do I really need a torque wrench? Is it ok to ride again before its properly set, or will I maybe wreck something).

May be the frame is too small for me, simple as that, I'm 5'8", the frame appears to be 22" (53 cms from crank to top of seat tube, 55 cms from seat tube to front of frame).

I've ridden bikes since I was a little kid, but happily accept I am well out of my depth here, so please feel free to talk down to me, assume I know nothing and you won't be far off.

Oh, did I say I still take huge pleasure riding a bike? Walking is ok if its somewhere nice I guess, canoeing is fun (sometimes a bit too exciting!) but I just love being on a bike :-)

Nige


----------



## nigelb (5 Nov 2008)

Well, emailed Falcon Cycles and got some very friendly help.

Reset the compression bolt (basically loosened the clamping bolts, loosened the compression screw, turned the wheel sideways, and rocked the bike backwards and forwards against the front tyre, feeling the play. I then tightened the compression bolt, a little at a time, until that play disappeared, then tightened the clamping bolts again).

Seems to work a treat.

Put the saddle up some, needs to go up more, seat is as far back as it will go but I'm getting some "male discomfort" from the front of the saddle - the saddle on its own looks complicated, but I couldn't see a way to angle the front down.

Anyway, progress.

Nige


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Nov 2008)

Can you show us a pic of the saddle / where it attaches to the seatpost nigelb?
I am sure someone here can help but they probably need to see it first. By the way I would have thought the frame is about right for your height. But what do I know I am just a n00b


----------



## nigelb (5 Nov 2008)

I've put some piccies up here :-

http://www.bmfa-develop.org/bike_saddle

Nige


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Nov 2008)

I would assume that the bolt in the centre of the seat post adjusts the seats angle.


----------



## nigelb (5 Nov 2008)

Hi

I loosened that, and could then slide the saddle backwards and forwards, but its slid as far back as it wants to go.

Maybe I need to loosen it more I guess?

It didn't seem to do anything for the saddle angle, what I'm suffering from is the front of the saddle doing a fair impression of a primitive nut crusher.
I'm guessing the solution is to somehow angle the saddle, but I'm new to this.

Open to suggestions (that don't involve self mutilation!).

Nige


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Nov 2008)

Think you need to screw-in (shorten) the allen key bolt thats at the front and screw-out (lengthen) the one at the rear. This should adjust the saddle so it slopes down a bit at the front. Maybe they are a bit rusted up or something?


----------



## nigelb (5 Nov 2008)

Excellent, I hadn't even spotted the one at the back!

Worked a treat, front of saddle lowered, will lift the saddle a little more now and have another try tomorrow.

Cheers

Nige


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Nov 2008)

Case closed


----------



## craigwend (5 Nov 2008)

Regards the bars just get a shorter stem, say 80cm?

or

Some extra 'spacers' go to a LBS, but there will be a limit to how many you can fit 

Or adjustable stem like this

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/prod...ad+Adjustable+Rise+Stem.aspx?sc=FRGLUK&cc=GBP

which solved my long term mountain bike problem 'too much reach issue' (picked a cheap one up from a bike fair)


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2008)

Are you following the saddle height guide of............ in bear feet, sat on bike, pedal/crank at the lowest, you should just be able to touch the pedal axel with the heal of your foot with your leg straight.


----------



## nigelb (6 Nov 2008)

Fossyant

No, I wasn't, I was working on what felt right!
I'll give that a go, thanks.

Is there a guide somewhere about getting the rest set up too?

With the saddle raised, the handlebars feel rather low, and I'm wondering if the distance between saddle and handlebars is a bit short for me?

I really don't have a clue about any of this, and being new everything feels uncomfortable.

Many thanks

Nige


----------

